# Please evaluate nigerian dwarf doe udder.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok she isnt all the way full, but wanted to take som snap shots to see what everyone thought about her. I think she is pretty nice but I dont know much about udders soo... I do know she has a slight pocket in the front of her udder. But what else do you all think. Im going to show her so wanted to see if it was worth it are not. Thanks
























Pics not real good couldnt get her to stand right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shaved it will look even better

I would like to see more rear height but that may come with more capacity. 

medial isnt to defined and the teats do point out a bit. But again this all may look much better when all the way full and clipped


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd like to see a smother for udder, with more extension. I'd also like to see a much stronger medial with higher rear attachment. Teats could be a bit further back, and not so far apart, but it looks like they are a nice size.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Even if she isn't that great, I would take her just for the experience. I'm glad to see that the milk vain is normally zigzagged. I just shaved one of my girls for my first goat show and I wasn't sure if that was normal or not?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes im going to go ahead and show her. I dont know if I will ever have a doe that has that wow factor udder. But I hope to. None of my does udders look like the udders I see on here. They all come from good lines just dont have them huge udders.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanie, she has capacity and teat size in her favor...a higher rear and a stronger medial will benefit her daughters. She DOES have a medial otherwise her teats would be totally pointing out.
A higher rear would pull her teats back enough so that they aren't pointing to forward, obviously you can't change this with her but you can try to improve this with her daughters by choosing a buck who's dam has the strengths that this doe needs.
If you have the opportunity to show her, go for it, she may surprise you and you will have the experience for the next "better" doe.

Don't be discouraged by what you have, especially knowing that you have does with great lines....those breeders worked hard to get those lines and you too will get "awesome" goats, it takes time and strategic breeding, not every kid born, even from show stoppers, is a "perfect" goat.

She would be an asset to me, her capacity and teat size are a plus....and the one pb nigi I have at this point in milk would look even better if she had the rear udder that your doe has.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Liz I believe the buck she was bred to will put nicer udders on her kids. He came from two very nice parents that are champions. So hopefully this will help her daughters. Im going to show her memorial weekend so we will see how she does. Im going to keep striving for that perfect udder, maybe somday I will find it. lol


----------

